# Fallout 4 Thread



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

With A bit of off topic going on via the 'recent purchase' I thought I'd create a thread for it.

So anyone got it?

Platform?

Play time?

Thoughts? Loves? Hates? Bugs?

Been so busy I've not ACTUALLY been able to play it, hoping to smash a bit out tonight!

Look forward to hearing what people think about it so far.

Morty


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Bought it for XBone, played about 5 hours at the minute and no bugs as of yet. Really like the new feature with the settlements and the fact that you dont have to repair your weapons all the time.

Feels like fallout 3 but much better, loving it so far! Enjoyed that the beginning in the vault is not abit boring like fallout 3, think the story is good so far too but wont give spoliers.

Have got the day booked off work friday so no doubt ill probs clock ridiculous hours on it this weekend  also think the graphics are good and run flawless so far!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

RPC said:


> Bought it for XBone, played about 5 hours at the minute and no bugs as of yet. Really like the new feature with the settlements and the fact that you dont have to repair your weapons all the time.
> 
> Feels like fallout 3 but much better, loving it so far! Enjoyed that the beginning in the vault is not abit boring like fallout 3, think the story is good so far too but wont give spoliers.
> 
> Have got the day booked off work friday so no doubt ill probs clock ridiculous hours on it this weekend  also think the graphics are good and run flawless so far!


Awesome!

Loved NV, I've been playing that until release lol
Did have a week off as I'm self employed but I'm busy now...good for earning, bad for Fallout 4 lol

Looking forward to the customisation of weapons but sad that the weapon conditions are gone. Added a new dynamic to the game but heyho

How did you assign you S.P.E.C.I.A.L points then?


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Yeah i know what your saying can easy spend hours on end just playing fallout! Yeah there is alot of customisation for weapons which is really good, i personally prefer the whole not having to repair weapons and armour but each to their own lol.

Theres basically a perk tree, if you look inside your fallout game case there is a poster which shows the perk tree if i remember correctly, i cant explain it properly lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

About 6 hours in on xbox one so far, seems very good! 

Perk tree and settlements is cool, weapons system is much better as is the use for junk stuff now when making stuff 

Save system is much better too, gone are the days of forgetting to save, dying, and loosing hours of game play 

Bad bits, frame rate seems low, facial movements seem very dated compared to most games now days. Nothing major anyway


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Waiting till Black Friday to get a console. Prefer ps4 but want forZa so unsure what to do


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Waiting till Black Friday to get a console. Prefer ps4 but want forZa so unsure what to do


I had a 360 but then went PS3 to PS4. Only reason was a mate of mine got angry at his Xbox and decided he hated Xbox altogether so we got PS3 then PS4. In all honesty I would've bought an Xbox One otherwise. Don't get me wrong the PS4 is good but something about the Xbox is better and I never really cared for Gran Turismo recently

As for Fallout I played 3 and sort of like it but it never clicked with me not sure how I'd feel about 4.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Waiting till Black Friday to get a console. Prefer ps4 but want forZa so unsure what to do


Keep an eye in hotdeals UK, been some good deals lately


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Doesn't make the decision any easier lol. My mate hates ps yet sold his Xbox one for ps4 but then bought another Xbox so he's just as confused as me I think, but with more money :lol:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Going abit off topic with consoles but each has their own perks. I wouldnt say one is better than the other overall but for me its gotta be xbox 

£20 a year gold membership via cdkeys (free games with gold)

Most my friends use xbox

I prefer the pad on the xbox

I prefer the exclusives on xbox (forza, halo, gears of war)

I prefer the layout and OS of xbox.

The PS does have better hardware inside though, and quite a few exclusive games which i am lead to believe are good... i think PS is cheaper to buy too? 

Decisions decisions


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Depends what exclusive games appeal to you, and if you play with other people or not. If you do I'd just buy whatever your mates have 

gears of war ultimate edition is worth getting the xbox one for

Backwards compatibility update is soon too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The problem is my mates are split too :lol:

I love ps layout, I love gran turismo butttt I really want forza :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo said:


> The problem is my mates are split too :lol:
> 
> I love ps layout, I love gran turismo butttt I really want forza :lol:


Buy both then.
We all know how rich you are.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Buy both then.
> We all know how rich you are.


And then I woke up ha


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Great game, has a lot of depth and rushing the game isn't an option only put 6 hours into the game. I've had no problems with it on the Xbox apart from my misses being a nag.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Plug the ps4 into the hdmi in on the xbox as you can play them both at the same time, sort of :lol:

Anyway, fallout will be getting rinsed tomorrow as I have the day off and nothing to do


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Bought the PC disc version of Fallout 4 yesterday

It's a single DVD containing just 5Gb of data. The only way to get the pc version of the game is via an additional 20+Gb download through Steam.

This, apparently, is an "anti-piracy" measure.

It took an hour and a half to download via my 50mb Virgin Media broadband ........I'm glad I don't live in a rural location with no broadband.

Anyhow the game itself is great, with terrific visuals if you crank them up. I am running pretty much every setting on "high" and it looks lush.

Haven't played the Fallout series before, so can't comment on gameplay against previous instalments, but I am liking it so far.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Do you get fallout 3 for free on pc with it ? There doing a free fallout 3 download on xbox one


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

No, i just bought the game from a local store - wasnt intending to buy Fallout 4, but was walking past and saw the launch posters and thought "Hmmmm..." Lol.

I already have a gaming rig i built myself and have just finished sp GTA V so was ready for a new game.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Plug the ps4 into the hdmi in on the xbox as you can play them both at the same time, sort of
> 
> Anyway, fallout will be getting rinsed tomorrow as I have the day off and nothing to do


You get your xbox sorted then?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

RPC said:


> Theres basically a perk tree, if you look inside your fallout game case there is a poster which shows the perk tree if i remember correctly, i cant explain it properly lol


Sorry, I meant how did you distribute your Special Points?

I went for luck, strength and agility heavy and fairly even on the rest. Those three build well with the way I play.

Only about an hour in so far. I wanted to put some time in before the Mrs got home but...had to install it. Took up most of my game time.

As I've played the others, i find myself scrounging and looting loads before I leave an area lol

So I'm not that far through yet, loads of rubbish in my inventory though lol


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

All that rubbish can be stored in the workshop in your settlement for weapons upgrades and building 

If i remember right i think strength and perception mostly, luck i wish i put more on as the perk unlocks are good on that stat!

People think its sad but i cant wait to get home tonight and crack on haha


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah got my xbox working thank god, had to factory reset it from a usb though so had to install everything again


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

RPC said:


> All that rubbish can be stored in the workshop in your settlement for weapons upgrades and building
> 
> If i remember right i think strength and perception mostly, luck i wish i put more on as the perk unlocks are good on that stat!
> 
> People think its sad but i cant wait to get home tonight and crack on haha


Me too!!!!! It's not sad, you're just way too cool for people to understand 8^]

From the previous games I thought Strength (for carry capacity and damage res) Agility (for accuracy and cool perks) and Luck for just lots of advantages in battle and cool outcomes every so often.

Looks like a short day and full pay! Winner, Fallout 4 time soon!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Are the graphics any good on this, the trailers seem like textures all look quite flat?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Are the graphics any good on this, the trailers seem like textures all look quite flat?


Typical Bethesda, good enough but not amazing


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Are the graphics any good on this, the trailers seem like textures all look quite flat?





Clancy said:


> Typical Bethesda, good enough but not amazing


Very true but no one plays Bethesda games for the graphics.

Well, they shouldn't anyway. It's all about the gameplay.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cool,

I've watched a couple of videos of the gamers on youtube playing it up until the museum, all looks very cool.

I've never had a fallout game before so I might pick this up.


----------



## Bedford (Nov 10, 2015)

Got to say fallout 3 is probably my favourite game I played on PS3. That and the last of us. New Vegas I thought was a bit disappointing. 

Gutted I don't have a console anymore otherwise I would be all over this.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

About 10hours in now and still really liking it  couple my friends who are fans arent impressed though.

Only thing i dont like in comparison to fallout 3 is that there is no karma stat for good and bad!

Regarding graphics i think there perfectly acceptable for xbox one, in comparison with the witcher theyre not as good though, which i suppose is dissapointing considering fallout probably had a much bigger budget than the witcher.

Cant comment on pc graphics but we all know they are normally better!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The pc graphics are decent and have far greater levels of detail and effects available over a console, as you would expect, but you can tell the game is really intended for consoles and has been re-worked for pc.

The advantage of pc gaming is that in Fallout 4, like many games, the developers left the ability to enter command lines and create configuration files, so you can customise it do death - if you want to.

fortunately the cheat commands are there too, so you can launch a command line whilst the game is playing and give yourself any ammo, armour, health and inventory that you want


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

RPC said:


> About 10hours in now and still really liking it  couple my friends who are fans arent impressed though.
> 
> Only thing i dont like in comparison to fallout 3 is that there is no karma stat for good and bad!
> 
> ...


Real shame Karma and Gun Condition has gone, like I said. It adds a 'real' dynamic to the game.

In hardcore mode (or whatever Fallout 4 calls it) you have the sleep, food and water elements. So you get hungry, thirsty and tired and it temporarily affects your stats but you also have less damage to enemies and you take more damage. Is there a mode where you can just have to sleep, food and water part?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

About 15 hours in, think the Mrs is going to see her mum this weekend too so might have a whole free weekend on it


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Clancy said:


> About 15 hours in, think the Mrs is going to see her mum this weekend too so might have a whole free weekend on it


Niiiiiiice! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I bought the accessory kit from tesco the other day too, bobble head, t shirt and bottle opener haha


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

RPC said:


> I bought the accessory kit from tesco the other day too, bobble head, t shirt and bottle opener haha


haha do you get dressed up too ? Just kidding, The guy in game when I bought it was all dressed up though was pretty funny


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm in to deep now, I need my misses to go away this weekend!


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Clancy said:


> haha do you get dressed up too ? Just kidding, The guy in game when I bought it was all dressed up though was pretty funny


Yep got my fallout t-shirt on today


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

How's everyone getting on then? 

My Mrs is due back soon and is certainly not going to say I've had a productive weekend. Just completed fallout :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

12 hours in and just completed the retaking of the Castle.

I have to say that I have mixed views about Fallout4 - its impressive in some places, but a bit clunky and buggy in others. I don't (Yet) see it as a classic game.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> 12 hours in and just completed the retaking of the Castle.
> 
> I have to say that I have mixed views about Fallout4 - its impressive in some places, but a bit clunky and buggy in others. I don't (Yet) see it as a classic game.


Yeah I agree, all round very good but fee little things let it down

Few achievements have glitched for me too which is annoying


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think that the AI is quite basic and dated. You survey an empty action zone and then the NPC's appear all together in their starting positions, right on top of you, when you cross a trigger point.

After that the NPC's either wander round fairly aimlessly or magically converge on you.

This would have been good five years ago, but game AI has moved on so much since then.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The dialog commands are terrible too, you've got no idea what he's actually gonna say most of the time and could easily mess up something if you offend the wrong people


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've got this game and already getting racked off with it lol. A lot harder than I thought just infiltrating a camp however struggling to do it so going to return to my settlement and just play about for abit


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Clancy said:


> How's everyone getting on then?
> 
> My Mrs is due back soon and is certainly not going to say I've had a productive weekend. Just completed fallout


Quick! How long is the story ? Im at about 20 hours now, have only just killed kellogg

I think new vegas when you completed the story that was game over rather than being able to explore, do side quests etc is this one the same?

Finding it a good game, can agree with what other ppl have said in this thread about it though. Just cant help comparing it to the witcher which is a much more refined game


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Took me about 32 hours or so to complete the main bulk of it, obviously still loads of side missions etc to do though 

There are various endings as well, and 2 or 3 achievements relate to each faction so you can't get them all in one go. The mission called "the molecular level " is the fork in the road so to speak. So save it at that point and write down the save time etc so once you can complete it you can go back to there and side with a different faction, that's what I've gotta do next 

You can still cary on after finishing the main story line so still loads to do after finishing them

The hardest 2 things I've found is the 100% happiness at a large settlement seems impossible and getting full whatever it is with a partner. Used the same partner for the whole game and didn't get it


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I've got this game and already getting racked off with it lol. A lot harder than I thought just infiltrating a camp however struggling to do it so going to return to my settlement and just play about for abit


I had to change the settings to very easy at one point


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I completed the game without even noticing you could change the difficulty :wall:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

SamD said:


> I had to change the settings to very easy at one point


I think going to do the same it's the place where I'm helping out the settlement. Decided to spend a hour tho playing with my current settlement


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm about 7 hours into it and only last night did I figure out how to transfer/recharge the Power Armor!!! It said if you had power cores in your inventory it would automatically recharge the armor but it wasn't for me....DOH!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

daver555 said:


> I'm about 7 hours into it and only last night did I figure out how to transfer/recharge the Power Armor!!! It said if you had power cores in your inventory it would automatically recharge the armor but it wasn't for me....DOH!


D'Oh!
Spent ages trying to find some cores...man do they run out quick!

Left it back at base to do this mission...completely regret my decision. The end was rock solid. Had to Mini Nuke in the end lol

I am bang into modding my weapons now.

Got a heavily modified Bolt action, drum barrel sniper rifle and 10mm pistol. :thumb:

Does mean I'm regularly getting the 'You ore overcome and cannot run!' message a lot...I'm just laden down with s**te lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just watched a few Youtube reviews and looked on Metacritic.
Oh dear..


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Just watched a few Youtube reviews and looked on Metacritic.
> Oh dear..


Care to elaborate?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

JMorty said:


> Care to elaborate?


Stuff like the dialogue options, poor textures, ai issues.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Stuff like the dialogue options, poor textures, ai issues.


Standard Bethesda, all part of the fun :lol:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Standard Bethesda, all part of the fun :lol:


This.

Just so much to the game.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to say that some parts of the game are very poorly executed ; like the weapons crafting where you have to transfer the materials to the workbench before you can use them - so if you run short, you have to go out, transfer, then go back in - even though you have the materials on you already!


----------

